# Leiopython and others



## HelenMcC (May 23, 2011)

Hey All, I've been lurking for a while but thought I'd now introduce you to some of my snakes past and present

Honey the Northern Whitelipped Python







Honey and her boyfriend Bruce
















Chip the Rough scaled Sand Boa 






Southern Whitelipped python
















Lavender retic


----------



## dihsmaj (May 23, 2011)

Love the first pic.


----------



## lace90 (May 23, 2011)

Wow! Very nice


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 23, 2011)

awesome. i love the retic.


----------



## HelenMcC (May 23, 2011)

Thanks guys...the retic has been moved on since and I just keep the whitelips now. Just got my first species of liasis though: a macklots python

Meet Mutley:


----------



## Sock Puppet (May 23, 2011)

Wow, love those white lipped, great looking animals.


----------



## mattyg (Jun 23, 2011)

love the albino on the bottom


----------



## snakes123 (Jun 23, 2011)

Wooow love the animals!


----------



## blakehose (Jun 23, 2011)

Those White-lipped pythons are great. 'Honey' doesn't quite live up to her name by the look of things! haha.


----------

